# can someone tell me a lil bit about kain's family?



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

not sure what you guys need but his reg no is a353,435.

there are some nice looking dogs other than that idk much of his family.:hammer:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

His mom and dads names or any names of the dogs in the pedigree would be more helpful.


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

dads name is pr adranus maximus his mom is pr dia baby ruth.
grand parents are pr cali bdk gk pacman the anima mated to pr monster's rain and razors edge americas mos wanted. mated to pr bullseye's solid rockoa.

some of his reat grandparents with degrees are grch razors edhe big tyme of top class. clp's razeedge shortshot, pr monster jojola.

pup has some gengis, greyline, cloverhill, kimmar


----------

